# 211 Error Tajima Sai



## vctrburk (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi there everyone new to the forums here and the embroidery world as a whole!

I just purchased a Tajima Sai embroidery machine. Basically to cut a long story short i put the bobbin thread in the wrong direction. I The machine jammed up and the thread got stuck!. I cleared it all out and made sure everything was ok, but now it is giving me a 211 Error (Fixed position signal error).

If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it. Hopefully I have not done any serious damage as I am dreading it!

Thank you.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Rotate the main shaft until the 211 code disappears. The main shaft is not in the correct fixed position.


----------



## RS Global (Mar 30, 2021)

cathyr said:


> Rotate the main shaft until the 211 code disappears. The main shaft is not in the correct fixed position.


I know it’s an old thread but, I cannot find any reviews on this machine. If you have this machine, how has it treated you so far.


----------

